# Bar Caution



## yabadabadoogie

Guys,

I heard on the grapevine that there is going to be a clampdown on bars allowing prostitutes inside in Abu Dhabi. Fines will be imposed on the bars. Police will be looking for girls without proper visa's. This may be a clean up exercise in the run-up to Ramadan. Be careful if you do not have liquor licence and make sure to carry your Emirates ID or some other form of ID as you may be denied access by the doormen. Last year there were similar exercises carried out in 49ers, Trap Bar and Blitz. There were some girls arrsted but I don't think they targeted any expats w/o licenses. But you never know. 

p.s. Anyone who know the owners of potential target bars should give a heads up.


----------

